# Be uber driver or make $12.75/hour?



## onomatopoeia (Dec 3, 2015)

Trying to figure out what hourly rate would be sustainable if I would work for Uber, live south of exit 117 specifically near the Belmar/Asbury towns. Obviously it depends on many factors and I am somewhat aware of that. 

My current situation is making just below 9.50/hour 2-3 days a week with no benefits but gaining a boatload of experience in my field. I have bills to pay and barely getting by. I could get another part time job making $8.50 plus commission, choice of another job making 12.75 at a hospital during graveyard shift. All of these options suck because of the convenience factor aside for the pay. I have a new vehicle with less than 9k miles on it, I can work a wide range of hours, but trying to figure out if it's worth it. Don't want to waste any more time, need to get back to grinding out hours for more money.


----------



## AceManShow (Sep 24, 2015)

Work the graveyard shift bro. Highest pay = hitting your goal to make more money. 

Uber pay will suck after all the expenses are taken out and putting a shît load of miles on your new car. Won't be close to $12.75 per hour unless you get lucky with juicy rides, but that is not a sure thing. 

Driving for money is pretty much like gambling. Some days good, some days you take it up the azz and drive for below minimum wage..

Go with the sure thing.


----------



## onomatopoeia (Dec 3, 2015)

AceManShow said:


> Work the graveyard shift bro. Highest pay = hitting your goal to make more money.
> 
> Uber pay will suck after all the expenses are taken out and putting a shît load of miles on your new car. Won't be close to $12.75 per hour unless you get lucky with juicy rides, but that is not a sure thing.
> 
> ...


That's why I asked what is sustainable. I used to play poker for a living so I understand that at the end the month it's all about what is sustainable. If I did the graveyard shift it would be 16 hours at 12.75 a week. Really not that much. If I drive, I could take advantage of my down time. I have off thurs-sat so I could work 8p-4a fri sat which I would imagine be consistent flow of rides.


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

onomatopoeia said:


> That's why I asked what is sustainable. I used to play poker for a living so I understand that at the end the month it's all about what is sustainable. If I did the graveyard shift it would be 16 hours at 12.75 a week. Really not that much. If I drive, I could take advantage of my down time. I have off thurs-sat so I could work 8p-4a fri sat which I would imagine be consistent flow of rides.


You could possibly bank from 8pm to 4am Friday and Saturday. Do your research on the areas you want to work, which will typically be highly populated bar areas. You can do this by logging in as a rider and pinning these areas. Just watch and see what areas are surging. The only way to make money is to maximize your surge rides during these times. From 8pm, you want to position yourself by restaurants, which you will find people heading home or to the bars.

I work 11pm to 3am Friday and Saturday. I then work Saturday from 9am to 2pm. Then Sunday from 9am to 3pm, which Sunday is actually the day I make the most money running people from hotels to the airport.

Money can be made. Minimize your miles and maximize your surge rides. The key to this is finding the areas that will make you profitable. I used to drive around aimlessly, but now I have a plan a and b. If I have to resort to c, I call it a night!


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

onomatopoeia listen to HotRodriguez75

285 rides in here, 4.88.

Best of luck!


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

onomatopoeia said:


> That's why I asked what is sustainable. I used to play poker for a living so I understand that at the end the month it's all about what is sustainable. If I did the graveyard shift it would be 16 hours at 12.75 a week. Really not that much. If I drive, I could take advantage of my down time. I have off thurs-sat so I could work 8p-4a fri sat which I would imagine be consistent flow of rides.


Take the hospital job and get set up with Uber.

I'd take a consistent $12.75 a week for 16 hours and the 24ish hours of your experience job an fill in the gaps with Uber.


----------



## AceManShow (Sep 24, 2015)

onomatopoeia said:


> That's why I asked what is sustainable. I used to play poker for a living so I understand that at the end the month it's all about what is sustainable. If I did the graveyard shift it would be 16 hours at 12.75 a week. Really not that much. If I drive, I could take advantage of my down time. I have off thurs-sat so I could work 8p-4a fri sat which I would imagine be consistent flow of rides.


Bar rush hours: Thrs-Sat 8PM-3AM = $$$$

Do it if you're able to.. Those are money making hours for sure.


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

Driving a new or one year old vehicle for Uber is crazy. The depreciation and the fact that you run your vehicle into the ground and basicly it becomes an ATM. Problem is when the vehicle is useless and you haven't put any money away for another. Ride share miles are hard miles on a vehicle. Uber is constantly lowering rates so you are at there mercy. IMO a regular job is the way to go for long term success.

Uber admits to a 60% driver turnover rate after 16 months. The drivers are not leaving because they are making good money. Good luck in whatever you decide.


----------



## Major League (Oct 16, 2014)

AAAAAh the Jersey beach. How I miss it. Got fam in Wall and done business in Neptune. Family had a house in S Belmar now known as some lame name. Rode a lot of waves in Belmar. Good pizza too. 

Thats an iffy area off summer. And there's not much money in Neptune. You would have to drive north until you get to over the bridge. Summer time, I would suspect a fair amount of beach business. Lots of hotties in bikinis would make it fun.


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

Ok.....easy choice.

I don't know what you will do at the hospital...but take that job. Sign up for Uber. See if they offer you a guarantee and if so, take advantage of it as much as possible. Move on from there.

What is your chosen field?


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

Just do it, don't wait, Uber needs more drivers. Uber is your salvation.


----------



## onomatopoeia (Dec 3, 2015)

Decided to work my jobs and do uber here and there. From all the threads that I've read, it's best to do when I know there's gonna be a big surge charge and maybe some regular rates when I got some free time. My background is still ongoing for 1 month likely will take another 15 days depending on when the background company notifies uber that I don't have 5 warrants out for my arrest lol.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

Good advice on taking both jobs. Unlike many here I'm happy with Uber (for now) $1.15 + $0.16 but my expenses are only 10 cents a mile so that puts me way ahead of alot of drivers. 

In your situation with a new car I would only drive surge and not chase long rides. Also I would sign up for lyft and try to Lyft more than Uber unless the surge is higher. Relying on UberX for 100% of your money would be scary. It can be reliable money, just not enough to live on.

What is the rate per mile in your area?


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

Bro, Lyft pays better than UberX. Also, they tip some. Uber only tips when people complain about making minimum, etc. 

After doing rides for a week, reading a number of posts, etc, here is my decently researched conclusion:

1. Believe the guy on here who states that 2.0x (sustainable, imo) and above are 'worth it'. 
a. 1.5x in a suburb or even 2.0x is not sustainable - you get the 2x in one direction, plain old base fare for the next ride. Nothing special, over all !
b. Sustained work less than 2x is too close to minimum wage! 
2. IME, it takes a CROWD to make the surges sustainable. New year's eve, a BUSY bar area, colleges, etc. 
3. What is your timeline? The longer you do Uber, the WORSE it is, because over time, the value of EVERYTHING ELSE a real job offers overshadows any hourly wage benefits of driving Uber surge. The value of the following will be worth a LOT the more hours you work any non-uber mainstream job:
- Pay raises because you make more per year
- benefits
- possible increased job satisfaction
- vacation time
- retirement
- getting a good night's sleep

Planned poorly (my 2nd shift), Uber can pay as little as $6 per hour after depreciation, 15% FICA, etc. 
A GREAT rule of thumb imo is:
- Sustainable (i.e. most trips) 2x surge is worth it.
- Nothing else is. Below that, sell on eBay, get a part-time job or what not. Do NOT eat your car - must save $0.40-$0.50 per mile in a savings account for depreciation, fuel, oil changes, etc.

Best, 
CD


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

onomatopoeia said:


> That's why I asked what is sustainable. I used to play poker for a living so I understand that at the end the month it's all about what is sustainable. If I did the graveyard shift it would be 16 hours at 12.75 a week. Really not that much. If I drive, I could take advantage of my down time. I have off thurs-sat so I could work 8p-4a fri sat which I would imagine be consistent flow of rides.


Another ex poker pro here: don't bother with uber if you have a new car.


----------

